# diy indoor tree



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi!
Two month project done! I cut down a 20+ year old citrus tree which has been struggling. The rootstock has outgrown the original graft so the fruit was terrible as well. The tree was power washed, then sprayed generously with vinegar, and allowed to sun dry for a couple weeks. We then spent the next 2 months "shaping" it, and cleaning out all the thorns (so much blood has been drawn ugggh). This was an extremely tedious job. Given how tall it is, I may end up cutting it into two trees, tbd. Another potential modification: a base to catch any droppings to save the travetine floor.

All assuming he's going to even use the tree... he's still cage bound 

Finally, wouldn't you know it, soon as we finished sanding down the last thorn, I noticed a mulberry tree right next to the driveway that has an absolute perfect layout with only a few horizontal branches, and only about 7ft tall rather than this monstrous thing. DOH!

PS: yes, I need to get rid of the monstera. Not much of an issue right now since he's not coming out, and I am right there proctoring when the cage door is open. Once he's out predicatively, I'll remove the plant.


----------



## JillBee (8 mo ago)

I love it! You’re so creative, I have never thought to just use an entire tree  
Def looks like a labor of love (blood sweat and tears too) super impressed your lil guy will love it for sure🦜


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's a crazy amount of work, so much love clearly went into it! I'm sure that he will love exploring it!


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

vrabec, I'm about to DM you some mementoes and fond memories because - like I seem to mention every time you post about Chiri - you've come so far as an owner. Putting the rest of us to shame with the amount of care, love and affection you show that little bean.


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

Thank you 😊
@ChickWas, very touching and much appreciated, thank you so much!! The members here are the inspiration to help make the best lives for these little poopers, you included! 
We just need to cheer on the little guy to come outside. Sadly all the work is about to be interrupted end of January into mid March for ~6 weeks as he'll be relocated to family while I travel. Hopefully we can pick up again when I return!


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

How awesome! I made my LoVey an arial playground, about ten feet long, that was a labor of love. Doing things for my girl fills my heart with joy, which I'm sure you can identify with!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You’ve done an Amazing job on the tree for Chiri. He is truly fortunate to have you loving and caring for him. 💜💜*


----------

